# Newbie, NC40 :)



## discokie (Mar 2, 2008)

deleted


----------



## alehoney (Mar 6, 2008)

hey im an NC40 too!! you should try jubilee (nude) and if you want a little more than a nude try high tea (pinkish nude a little shimmery)


----------



## alehoney (Mar 6, 2008)

for a blush try blushbaby 

http://specktra.net/f188/nc40-blush-colors-74363/
check it out for more recs for nc40's


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 7, 2008)

Im not sure if you ae into pinks but here is a list of some fab colors (one pink coral color), you could try
1. MAC lipglass (Wonderstruck)
2. MAC lipglass (Viva Glam VI)----great color. It is one of those colors that compliment all skin tones and add just a nice hint of color.
3. MAC lipglass (Sinnaman)

As for eyeshadows know that there are no limits to the colors you can put on your face.
1. MAC Pigments (Violet)
2. MAC Humid e/s
3. MAC Knights Devine
4. MAC Pigments (Teal)
5. MAC Parrot e/s
5. MAC Amber Lights
6. MAC Bronze
7. MAC Passionate.

I happen to be using NARS blush in TAOS that I mix with the Revlon bronzer. I think its Revoln bronzer in Naughty Spice. Also its a combo that in my opnion will compliment your skintone. Your a shade lighter than me in MAC (I'm NC45). MAC's Ambering Rose blush is another one that I love. 

I think it depends. Also if you like spokey eyes, you can add MAC's Club eyeshadow to your shopping list. It this fly dark color with like a hnit of like a moss grean. I love it.

Hope that helps


----------



## discokie (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks girls!


----------



## Joceline (May 9, 2008)

hey im also a newbie to the mac world! reading this helped me out alot!!! thx!


----------

